# Kahuna's Theatre



## KahunaCanuck


Update Dec 2012

 

My video is the same, but have mad some changes to the Audio side, moving away from separate McIntosh monos & a 3 channel to one 5 channel Classe.  Also upgraded the Oppo to the 105, and Acoustic Zen Satori Speaker wires & a new equipment stand...net result is simpler, subs are closer to the middle, less boominess, and the centre went further back t owards the screen.

 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 



I started this system about 4 years ago, got rid of a pool table we never used, repainted and carpeted. I bought stuff off of Audiogon as well as locally...and it has evolved somewhat over that time. Current set up is (revised 1/2012):


Video:

JVC RS2 Projector

119" Dalite Motorized drop screen

60" Pioneer Elite PRO 141FD

Oppo 93 Bluray, DVDO Edge, Gateway HD Cable box


Audio:

Classe SSP 800 Processor, Mach Mini Music Server via HDMI

McIntosh MC501 Monos for front 2 channels

McIntosh MC303 3 Ch.for center & surrounds

B&W 800D Fronts, HTM1D Center & 803D surrounds

JL Fathom F113 subs x 2 with Sound Anchor stands

Wireworld Cabling, Silver Eclipse IC, PC & SC, Platinum HDMI


Power:

2 Dedicated electrical lines, 2 PS Audio Soloists SEs, 2 PS Powerplant Premiers


Room:

4 Berkline leather power recliners

ATS Acoustics panels


Pics:


































































































Cheers!


Kahuna


----------



## Waboman

Let me be the first to say that's one awesome HT, KC.










I'm lovin' the Macs. Very nice setup.


----------



## Tunacious

Let me be the 2nd to say you have one ROCKIN' system...the 800D's, the big center and Macs....my dream system.


----------



## kevon27

I feel like less of a man after this thread. Why couldn't my parents be rich... Yes I'm 35 but still. I could have speakers costing $16,000 a piece. I need therapy.









*You own it, Then Show it.. Pics, it's the only way!*


----------



## milzi007

Best system I have seen, bar none.


----------



## hikarate

Can I request a pic with the screen down. Just want an idea of what it would be like sitting there in all that awesomeness.


Kinda feel like I am asking for a topless shot of some chick or something, but I can't help it.


----------



## Gelinas

































awesome...just awesome.

And all in a family room too. Thats my kind of set-up.


----------



## Djoel

Sweet indeed...


Thanks for sharing


DJoel


----------



## KSE

Wow, incredible.


----------



## Frohlich

My Paradigm/Denon/Anthem set-up just peed their pants and are curled up in the corner. Your system is top notch!!


----------



## thenish03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18128204
> 
> 
> Can I request a pic with the screen down. Just want an idea of what it would be like sitting there in all that awesomeness.
> 
> 
> Kinda feel like I am asking for a topless shot of some chick or something, but I can't help it.



Now that's funny










Very nice theater Kahuna.


Question: It looks like your acoustic panels are wrapped in suede, is that right or is it just the way the pic shows it?


----------



## Latinoheat

Very Impressive Gear! It must sound AMAZING. I would too would like to see a pic with the screen down.


----------



## AvGeek07

WOW! That's some big speakers. How does that center channel sound when it's on the floor? great looking speakers.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AvGeek07* /forum/post/18129357
> 
> 
> WOW! That's some big speakers. How does that center channel sound when it's on the floor? great looking speakers.



Yeah, that is a weakness of sorts for an otherwise incredible set up. I'd get that center off of the ground.


----------



## pcweber111

Love the look of the B&Ws.


----------



## hikarate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/18129419
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is a weakness of sorts for an otherwise incredible set up. I'd get that center off of the ground.



I'm sure with the screen down he has no where else to put it.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Hi guys,


Thanks for the nice comments!


To answer a few questions, there really isn't a lot of room to lift the center due tot he screen, and at 200 lbs, it would need a heavy duty stand! The new pics should show that it is angled upward at the listening area, and I am still going to be doing some tweaking.


Yes the acoustic panels are a dark brown faux suede. They really don't distract from the room (the color blends better than it looks in pics) and I am happy with the effect on bass and high frequency. I would like to add something to the ceiling, but I have to take baby steps, my wife was dead against the current panels...she is coming around now.


















Side shot shows the HTM1D is angled upwards:










I really love the McIntosh in combination with the 800s...and the Classe is fantastic at delivering the detail without sounding harsh or cold.


----------



## hikarate

Thanks Canuck!

I feel dirty...


----------



## rocky1

Holy! crap ola!, belongs in a magazine.Awesome,congrats


----------



## EJD

Very, very nice.


You mention you have two PB Ultras - I see one PB in the pic- but is that a PC behind the other 800D? If so, any differences you notice between the two? I'd be curious to hear from someone who has both in their room at the same time.


----------



## shiznit

I really like your choice of colors. The rug looks awesome and when the time comes to build my theater, I will look for something very similar.


Enjoy it!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJD* /forum/post/18130071
> 
> 
> Very, very nice.
> 
> 
> You mention you have two PB Ultras - I see one PB in the pic- but is that a PC behind the other 800D? If so, any differences you notice between the two? I'd be curious to hear from someone who has both in their room at the same time.



Yes Eric, one is the cylinder (PC13), the other the regular box (Piano Black PB13), they match up very well, and I use the Classe's separate sub outs through the SVS AS Eq1, running them in 15mhz trim. I really like them, just wish they weren't quite so huge. Value wise they are fantastic, so I may add a 2nd cylinder just to make things assymetrical and move the box elsewhere in my house.


Cheers!


Mike


----------



## Kai Winters

Wow a beautiful system. It's funny to say but the Pioneer 60 actually looks small in relation to the speakers...

You did a very nice job...


----------



## rumrunner48

First off, nice looking room. you should be very proud of what you have put together. The only thing that bugs me about your setup is that the projector image does not fill the screen. Filling the screen is like rule #1.


----------



## ddgtr

Kahuna,


Congratulations my friend, you've put together an amazing system!!


----------



## elvira29

Kahuna, great system and choice of gear. You can not go wrong with Mac and B&W. Oh that sound !!


----------



## btf1980

Like I mentioned over at the htguide forum to you, you're at the top of the mountain man.


You have 803D's as your rear speakers. Most of us don't have that for our fronts! lol


Enjoy!


btw - Where's the turntable?


----------



## gingus

I can't say anything else but nice.


----------



## LaoChe

Beautiful setup man! And WOW, that 141 looks TINY in that room. I thought it was a 111 or 101FD. It must be those huge double Ds up front that dwarf it.


----------



## jnnt29

Your's is the system that mine wants to be when it grows up! Everything look great!!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks guys!


Yes the 60" Kuro seems small too...


I have the turntable in my 2.1 system in my family room


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18140344
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Yes the 60" Kuro seems small too...
> 
> 
> I have the turntable in my 2.1 system in my family room



as the saying goes "thats hot"


----------



## ldgibson76













































Need I say more?!!!!!


----------



## scanido

Your system is one that most only dream to have. You've done a great job with the gear selection.


Will you be looking at the Mac MX-150 to match the rest of the Mac amps whenver it comes out?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I plan to listen to the MX150, but am not holding my breath that it will sound better than the Classe. I think the room correction will be very good, but the Classe is hard to beat for sound quality.


----------



## weapon_x11

Awesome. You can name your HT "The Big Kahuna".


----------



## Scottyb09

Damn.... one fine system in a very nice looking room


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Hello KahunaCanuck.
> 
> 
> I know this entry should be posted in your thread, but you embedded a photo of the MX-980 so you are open game!
> 
> 
> First off, we haven't been properly introduced. I'm Ldgibson76. Welcome to the WYSC section.
> 
> You're system is REEEEE-DICULOUS! I'll post in your thread, how I really feel momentarily.
> 
> 
> Now about the MX-980 remote. KC, despite not having a touchscreen, this is arguably the nicest remote you can own. Virtually, limitless memory and as far as the macro configuration, you would need way more equipment than you currently own to max it out. The remote can control every remote controlled device in your home! And IR isn't an issue. Programming is at first a little difficult, but once you do it, nothing can touch the functionality. Besides, all you have to do is call Universal Remote and they will walk you thru the programming. If you like, I will PM you a direct line # to one of the Customer Service-Tech reps. They are very helpful and patient!



Hello again KC!


The above quote/post was moved from "Waboman's" thread. As a matter of fact, contrary to my initial post, I do need to say more.










You have a remarkable ensemble. The B&W Nautilus pkg is just breath-taking.

Honestly speaking, I really do not think you will have an improvement in performance going with the upcoming Mc prepro. The Classe' SSP-800, as far as processors are concerned is arguably the pinnacle for 2 channel playback. It's not too bad at multi-channel performance either.







Not taking anything from McIntosh because you know with D&M, you can be sure, the very best processors and DAC's will be in the new MX-150. BTW, do you have the most recent updates installed on the SSP-800?


Regards,


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18148221
> 
> 
> Hello again KC!
> 
> 
> The above quote/post was moved from "Waboman's" thread. As a matter of fact, contrary to my initial post, I do need to say more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a remarkable ensemble. The B&W Nautilus pkg is just breath-taking.
> 
> Honestly speaking, I really do not think you will have an improvement in performance going with the upcoming Mc prepro. The Classe' SSP-800, as far as processors are concerned is arguably the pinnacle for 2 channel playback. It's not too bad at multi-channel performance either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not taking anything from McIntosh because you know with D&M, you can be sure, the very best processors and DAC's will be in the new MX-150. BTW, do you have the most recent updates installed on the SSP-800?
> 
> 
> Regards,



I've held off with the dual board install/software update (I have the card and am ready to do it) as I am waiting for the next firmware update which will supposedly drop all of the little bugs left. I am currently decoding everything in the Denon BD3800 and love the performace...so it can only get better!


----------



## hdblu

Just Absolutely Awesome I just Love it Top work on your Setup


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18129664
> 
> 
> I really love the McIntosh in combination with the 800s...and the Classe is fantastic at delivering the detail without sounding harsh or cold.



I've noted the B&W/Mac combo quite a bit. I did a demo of the 501s (not that I can buy them now), and it was through a pair of B&Ws. What is the particular synergy that makes this such a popular pairing?


----------



## pcweber111

To me it's kinda like Krell and Martin Logan. They've been associated together for so long it's an almost word of mouth thing. Some brands also just "work" together.


----------



## homank76

Speechless


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18259347
> 
> 
> To me it's kinda like Krell and Martin Logan. They've been associated together for so long it's an almost word of mouth thing. Some brands also just "work" together.



The salesman at my demo mentioned Audio Research as a good pairing with McIntosh, and that my preamp (an AR, though older) would be even better with the 501s than the Mac used in the demo.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18256042
> 
> 
> I've noted the B&W/Mac combo quite a bit. I did a demo of the 501s (not that I can buy them now), and it was through a pair of B&Ws. What is the particular synergy that makes this such a popular pairing?



I think to really simplify it, B&W"s generally are super detailed, while the McIntosh sound is more warm and they combine well together...


----------



## prepress

Another question. Looking at your photos again, I wondered how far in front of the display that center channel is and whether that has any negative effect on imaging. Obviously, there wren't too many places to put it, and it looks properly formidable where it is (!), but centers are usually underneath/immediately in front of the display. How is the sound?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Well I have not ever been able to fit the speakers directly to the same plane as the screen, I guess there is about 2 feet between the screen and the front of the speakers, but since the three in the front are all in a line, it has never been an issue. Imaging works well, you can hear someone run from side to side etc. If I was building the room I would have them all flat against the screen line, but this will have to do!


Cheers!


----------



## prepress

In that case, why not just knock back a cold one







(perhaps strawberry) and watch something!


----------



## AvGeek07

I'm pretty sure you can buy a center speaker stand for that center.

But,will it hold the weight?


----------



## g_bartman

That is an incredible system. I know you mentioned you have a 2 channel system but do you listen to music on your ht system? How many amps is the circuit that your amps run on? What is your address and when is the next time you will be out of town?


----------



## dmw16

Great looking room. Love the gear and the color choices.


----------



## hifisponge

Kahuna -


I know we've exchanged many posts prior to this, but I just have to give my official thumb's up to your HT room.










Fantastic gear in a very handsome room. Stylishly masculine. This may seem strange, but I'm oddly drawn to that wall-to-wall shag carpet you have in there.


Your room reminds me of the first time I heard the 802N's in my friends dedicated HT room. That was literally one of the most mind blowing HT's I've ever heard. We watched a scene from Blade 3, where Blade was slicing through dozens of vampires, and as each one burst into flames I could literally feel the sparks shower over me. It was phenomenal!


- Tim


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks guys/Tim!


Yes, I do listen to 2 channel music in my theatre a lot...I have my computer hooked straight into the Classe 800, and run both itunes and Mediamonkey (for hi res FLACs). Constantly am awed by the sound...


I am looking to pick up a Oppo to replace my Denon 3800 and older Oppo so I have one "universal" player and faster load times.


I'm also kickin around the idea of replacing the 805s in my 2 channel setup for the 805Ds...but keep that on the lowdown, my wife will kill me!










Mike


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18456893
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also kickin around the idea of replacing the 805s in my 2 channel setup for the 805Ds...but keep that on the lowdown, *my wife will kill me!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



It'll be worth it.


----------



## EJD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18456893
> 
> 
> ...I have my computer hooked straight into the Classe 800, and run both itunes and Mediamonkey (for hi res FLACs).



How do you have your computer connected to the pre/pro? Does the Media Monkey interface come across on your TV?


I use MM for my FLACs and playlists, but put them on an external hard drive + WDTV to get them into my receiver. Wondering if there is a simpler way.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

My computer is at the end of my theatre, so I have a 30 foot toslink straight out of my pc sound card into the Classe. I also have a dvi outinto an hdmi so I can use the Pioneer as a 2nd monitor. I am hoping to get an ipad at some point and run things off of it, but I am waiting to see for now...no magic bullet, sorry!


----------



## prepress

As for the Kuro looking too small, how far away are you, screen to eyes?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18283022
> 
> 
> Well I have not ever been able to fit the speakers directly to the same plane as the screen, I guess there is about 2 feet between the screen and the front of the speakers, but since the three in the front are all in a line, it has never been an issue. Imaging works well, you can hear someone run from side to side etc. If I was building the room I would have them all flat against the screen line, but this will have to do!
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Well, I've always heard/read that for the best imaging, the display should be behind the plane of the speakers, so you should be good as is. And with _that_ equipment, _very_ good as is.


----------



## pcweber111

^ That's an understatement.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18553141
> 
> 
> As for the Kuro looking too small, how far away are you, screen to eyes?



It's 14 feet from your eyes to the Screen, another 4 inches to the Pioneer.


Mike


----------



## THE_FORCE

What a system ! It looks like you've put a whole lot of effort into that Mike. It must sound friggin' incredible !


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18562361
> 
> 
> It's 14 feet from your eyes to the Screen, another 4 inches to the Pioneer.
> 
> 
> Mike



That's actually about right for a 60" screen, though at the upper edge of the range. For my 50" the upper recommended distance I've seen is 11"; I'm 9.5" away and it's about right in my room and setup.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/18567577
> 
> 
> What a system ! It looks like you've put a whole lot of effort into that Mike. It must sound friggin' incredible !



Thanks, as you know it never seems quite finished...I just pulled the trigger on an amazing deal I got on a pair of JL Audio Fathom 113s...looking forward to getting them in and setup. The SVS have been great, but I am always looking for that little more!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18567956
> 
> 
> That's actually about right for a 60" screen, though at the upper edge of the range. For my 50" the upper recommended distance I've seen is 11"; I'm 9.5" away and it's about right in my room and setup.



I luv the Kuro, use it for watching basic TV, video games etc...but the big screen rocks for movies...and games sometimes!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18569504
> 
> 
> I luv the Kuro, use it for watching basic TV, video games etc...but the big screen rocks for movies...and games sometimes!



The bigger screen looks better, for sure. And though I'm sure the photo angles affect the perspective some, and 60" is a respectable size, the Kuro does look a bit overwhelmed with all the other equipment you have. The big screen will be more immersive for sure.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Finally got my upgrades done and thought I should update you guys.


I replaced my Furman power unit with a PS Audio Power Plant Premiere for the front end, replaced my Denon Blu ray with the Oppo, finally updated the DSP board & firmware in the SSP 800 Pre/pro so it can do the decoding, and replaced the SVS subs with a pair of JL Audio Fathom F113s. I then had a stand made for the HTM1D center channel to lift it up as well as put wheels under it so I can move it!


I am happy with all of the upgrades and to have gained a little room with the smaller subs.


Cheers!


Mike


One New JL









New Stand with PS Premiere tucked in the cabinet behind it...









New Oppo below the Classe









The wide shot...










Cheers!


----------



## thenish03

I have envy written all over my face.










Curious if you have notice a difference/or as big a difference as you expected with replacing the SVS subs with a pair of F113?


Beautiful setup.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks!


Yes, it is surprising, the JLs seem to be able to do the big movie booms etc. without a problem, but where I really notice the difference is how much more musical and dynamic they are. they seem to move much faster...even my wife noticed it when I was playing 2 channel music off the computer...she asked why it sounded more "alive"...what more could you want?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18739001
> 
> 
> Finally got my upgrades done and thought I should update you guys.
> 
> 
> I replaced my Furman power unit with a PS Audio Power Plant Premiere for the front end, replaced my Denon Blu ray with the Oppo, finally updated the DSP board & firmware in the SSP 800 Pre/pro so it can do the decoding, and replaced the SVS subs with a pair of JL Audio Fathom F113s. I then had a stand made for the HTM1D center channel to lift it up as well as put wheels under it so I can move it!
> 
> 
> I am happy with all of the upgrades and to have gained a little room with the smaller subs.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> One New JL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Stand with PS Premiere tucked in the cabinet behind it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Oppo below the Classe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wide shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Stunning setup! Well done!! A++++


----------



## Franin

I'm curious how did you find the performance of the fathoms over the SVS?


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18744468
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Yes, it is surprising, the JLs seem to be able to do the big movie booms etc. without a problem, but where I really notice the difference is how much more musical and dynamic they are. they seem to move much faster...even my wife noticed it when I was playing 2 channel music off the computer...she asked why it sounded more "alive"...what more could you want?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18772787
> 
> 
> I'm curious how did you find the performance of the fathoms over the SVS?



There you go, Frank.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, Frank.



Thanks!!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Haha, thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18772787
> 
> 
> I'm curious how did you find the performance of the fathoms over the SVS?



Sorry Frank, I didn't respond to this previously!


I really moved the SVS's out for the JLs more out of reduced space requirements and wanting to try something different than feeling like my system lacked bass. What I found shocking is how much I prefer the JL's to the SVS's in terms of musicality, naturalness, and just sounding more real. I notice this mostly with music playback, it just seems like I hear more of the bass sound, like you can pick out the notes more than previously it was more of a bamm, now it is more exact. It applies to movies, just less obviously than listening to a guy play string bass...so yes, there is a big difference in my opinion.


Cheers!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Frank, I didn't respond to this previously!
> 
> 
> I really moved the SVS's out for the JLs more out of reduced space requirements and wanting to try something different than feeling like my system lacked bass. What I found shocking is how much I prefer the JL's to the SVS's in terms of musicality, naturalness, and just sounding more real. I notice this mostly with music playback, it just seems like I hear more of the bass sound, like you can pick out the notes more than previously it was more of a bamm, now it is more exact. It applies to movies, just less obviously than listening to a guy play string bass...so yes, there is a big difference in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Thankyou! I was quite curious to hear from someone move from svs to fathoms because I've always been intrested as those two brands were always in debate. I have a pair of fathoms myself, know raised( recommended by Barry Ober - sound doctor )which have improved the performance of these beauties even more.


The curiosity of me trying to compare the svs to the fathoms is fulfilled. I don't need to bother anymore thanks again.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18269595
> 
> 
> I think to really simplify it, B&W"s generally are super detailed, while the McIntosh sound is more warm and they combine well together...



I forgot to ask this. Which speaker cables are you using? In your system specs I didn't see anything I recognized as a speaker cable.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I am using "Cat Cables" they are hand made by the sponsor of HTGuide, basically a one man operation. I am happy with them, though I have to admit I have not done much testing. They are well made and seem more reasonable than a lot of the "high end" stuff.


I did order some Wireworld for my 2 channel setup that I am making some changes to...I may do some comparisons when I get that stuff...same deal Wabo got...


Cheers!


Mike


----------



## hikarate

They may have told you you were getting the Wabo deal, but no one gets the Wabo deal but Wabo!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18876609
> 
> 
> I am using "Cat Cables" they are hand made by the sponsor of HTGuide, basically a one man operation. I am happy with them, though I have to admit I have not done much testing. They are well made and seem more reasonable than a lot of the "high end" stuff.
> 
> 
> I did order some Wireworld for my 2 channel setup that I am making some changes to...I may do some comparisons when I get that stuff...same deal Wabo got...
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Mike



Yes, I wonder about the extremely expensive cables. I have Kimber 8TC, and like it very much. It's the cable that was used when I auditioned the Mac 501s back in April (with B&W speakers, by the way). I have 2 6-ft. pairs w. bananas for a MSRP of $640. I don't see going much further than that. But, that would be expensive to some.


Anyway, if you do get the Wireworld or anything else, please post your impressions.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18876742
> 
> 
> They may have told you you were getting the Wabo deal, but no one gets the Wabo deal but Wabo!



Haha, no that is probably true!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18877041
> 
> 
> Yes, I wonder about the extremely expensive cables. I have Kimber 8TC, and like it very much. It's the cable that was used when I auditioned the Mac 501s back in April (with B&W speakers, by the way). I have 2 6-ft. pairs w. bananas for a MSRP of $640. I don't see going much further than that. But, that would be expensive to some.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you do get the Wireworld or anything else, please post your impressions.



I have always liked Kimber stuff...I have the lower level ones in my bedroom system...very happy with it. When my brother is in town maybe we will do a test with all three of them...I have always wanted to do that kind of testing...just generally don't have the time...when it is all hooked up and running I can't picture taking it apart again just to try things out...


----------



## thenish03

Kahuna, what's in your 2ch setup currently? What do you plan on changing out?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I have sold my Musical Fidelity KW500 Integrated, and am selling my KW25 Transport/DAC. I have a Marantz (Clearaudio)TT15 turntable I am keeping as well as B&W 805s (for now) & Rel 305 sub.


I have gone McIntosh with the new setup...C500t Pre, 2 MC501 monos, MEN220 Room eq, PS Audio PPP and a Olive 4HD music server...along with Wireworld cables of course. Also ordered a custom stand from Steve Blynn...


Can't wait to get it all!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18879128
> 
> 
> I have sold my Musical Fidelity KW500 Integrated, and am selling my KW25 Transport/DAC. I have a Marantz (Clearaudio)TT15 turntable I am keeping as well as B&W 805s (for now) & Rel 305 sub.
> 
> 
> I have gone McIntosh with the new setup...C500t Pre, 2 MC501 monos, MEN220 Room eq, PS Audio PPP and a Olive 4HD music server...along with Wireworld cables of course. Also ordered a custom stand from Steve Blynn...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it all!



Christmas is coming early, it seems.


----------



## hikarate

Hope you can share some Album pics like Wabo, I don't collect vynyl but I enjoy the pics.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18879286
> 
> 
> Christmas is coming early, it seems.



Ya, my wife is not thrilled...she will be fine when she hear it though!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18879814
> 
> 
> Hope you can share some Album pics like Wabo, I don't collect vynyl but I enjoy the pics.



Absolutely! I picked up a record cleaning machine (VPI) and plan to do a big batch of cleaning...will take pics when i do that!


----------



## thenish03

Kahuna, thanks for sharing your 2channel setup. Curious, being a McIntosh guy, if you had given any consideration to their MS750? Aside from the limited hdd space, in comparison to the Olive 4HD, the MS750 seems like a pretty good unit.


Nish


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have sold my Musical Fidelity KW500 Integrated, and am selling my KW25 Transport/DAC. I have a Marantz (Clearaudio)TT15 turntable I am keeping as well as B&W 805s (for now) & Rel 305 sub.
> 
> 
> I have gone McIntosh with the new setup...C500t Pre, 2 MC501 monos, MEN220 Room eq, PS Audio PPP and a Olive 4HD music server...along with Wireworld cables of course. Also ordered a custom stand from Steve Blynn...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it all!



Congrats!! Nothing like getting new toys


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thenish03* /forum/post/18881291
> 
> 
> Kahuna, thanks for sharing your 2channel setup. Curious, being a McIntosh guy, if you had given any consideration to their MS750? Aside from the limited hdd space, in comparison to the Olive 4HD, the MS750 seems like a pretty good unit.
> 
> 
> Nish



I think it is pretty good, but it can't handle hi rez files, FLAC, and is based on Escient technology that is now dead. The Olive seems more modern to me and I like the screen. However, it comes with a 30 day try out period, so who knows!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18881371
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Nothing like getting new toys



Thanks...looking forward to it...!


----------



## prepress

I don't think I ever asked, but do the 501s run hot in your system? A dealer in my area is selling his demo pair at 20% off and, I'm actually thinking about it







.


----------



## Waboman

Hehe. You guys crack me up.







To all the HT enthusiasts, I salute you.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18879128
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone McIntosh with the new setup...C500t Pre, 2 MC501 monos, MEN220 Room eq, PS Audio PPP *and a Olive 4HD music server*...along with Wireworld cables of course. Also ordered a custom stand from Steve Blynn...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it all!



Hey KC, that's quite a system you're putting together. Congrats. The Olive has piqued my interest. Looking forward to your thoughts on it.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18882248
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever asked, but do the 501s run hot in your system? A dealer in my area is selling his demo pair at 20% off and, I'm actually thinking about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I answered you in Wabo's thread, but yes, they run cool! Highly unlikely you will see any heat coming off of them. What I luv about the Mc's are that I can't imagine ever selling them...there aren't a lot of my components I would say that about. First time you hook them up in your room and listen to them you will be mesmerized by the sound, and of course, the gorgeous blue meters!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18883388
> 
> 
> Hey KC, that's quite a system you're putting together. Congrats. The Olive has piqued my interest. Looking forward to your thoughts on it.



Thanks bud!


More info will be forthcoming shortly...you know how much fun it is when you have pulled the trigger and made the decisions and just have to wait for everything to arrive...soon!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18893248
> 
> 
> I answered you in Wabo's thread, but yes, they run cool! Highly unlikely you will see any heat coming off of them. What I luv about the Mc's are that I can't imagine ever selling them...there aren't a lot of my components I would say that about. First time you hook them up in your room and listen to them you will be mesmerized by the sound, and of course, the gorgeous blue meters!



That's good to hear. Last night I became convinced that if I do go ahead and replace my amps, the new ones must run cool. Hot amps plus a plasma in a not-that-large room (14x18.5) isn't good, especially in the summer.


And I looked up your B&Ws to compare specs with my Mirages (yes, despite their cost and my not-necessarily stable work environment, I've resumed researching the Macs) and I think the 501 would indeed work with them. I did the same thing with Waboman's speakers and that left me pretty convinced; now I'm very convinced. By the way, I hope you had help getting the 800Ds set up (225 lbs!).


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18893533
> 
> 
> That's good to hear. Last night I became convinced that if I do go ahead and replace my amps, the new ones must run cool. Hot amps plus a plasma in a not-that-large room (14x18.5) isn't good, especially in the summer.
> 
> 
> And I looked up your B&Ws to compare specs with my Mirages (yes, despite their cost and my not-necessarily stable work environment, I've resumed researching the Macs) and I think the 501 would indeed work with them. I did the same thing with Waboman's speakers and that left me pretty convinced; now I'm very convinced. By the way, I hope you had help getting the 800Ds set up (225 lbs!).



Ya, the 800Ds were quite a chore to get into place...they aren't going anywhere! It's funny heat wise what I get the most heat off of is my PS3 when it is running...and my cable box. I have a low profile fan that i bought that sits above the cablebox and below the PS3 that sucks the heat out and shoots it out the back...works well!


----------



## prepress

It's interesting to me that such sensitive speakers as the 800Ds can be so power-hungry. They'll take up to 1000w, yet run on as little as 50w.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

It is strange! I think the more current they get the more detailed they get and the larger the soundstage becomes. So it isn't that they won't work with low wattage amps, but that the more current they get, the more alive they become.


Still thinking about them hey Pre?


----------



## prepress

It's the usual. What I have works and sounds good, but upgrade-itis is still with me, though not as strong as before. The longer I ponder this the more angles I see. The dealer is selling his demo 501s at 20% off; add in the necessary system reconfiguration, tax & delivery, it's a bit less than 3 month's pay (after taxes). I'd have to empty my checking account almost, an unwise thing to do.


This is why the Odysseys have appeal. Factory-direct, good sound, individually biased to fit my system, and I can get 2 pair of Stratos Extremes for less than the demo 501s (I bi-amp with 2 pair of B&Ks currently). Plus, the Extreme version (200wpc) uses parts found in the Parasound JC 1. The Emotiva XPA-1 costs even less, also factory-direct, and offers the same power as the 501. A different sound, though, as the character is more neutral according to reports (and 1 review).


It may be I'll keep at this until the info saturation gets me and I either turn off and stay with the B&Ks or a light goes on and I buy something else.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

FYI, I have heard that the 501s are being replaced with much more expensive models this fall (MC651 & MC801)...so be aware the pricing on 501s (used) could actually go up, or at least stay where they are now...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18917957
> 
> 
> FYI, I have heard that the 501s are being replaced with much more expensive models this fall (MC651 & MC801)...so be aware the pricing on 501s (used) could actually go up, or at least stay where they are now...



Then, perhaps new ones would go down a bit? We'll see. I do have other options.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I wouldn't count on them going down...the new ones won't show till the end of the year, and will be priced way higher.


I spent the day setting up the new 2 channel setup...still missing a few key ingredients, the new rack for one...so it is a temp setup...but I am luvving it!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18921769
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on them going down...the new ones won't show till the end of the year, and will be priced way higher.
> 
> 
> I spent the day setting up the new 2 channel setup...still missing a few key ingredients, the new rack for one...so it is a temp setup...but I am luvving it!



What speakers are you using for your 2 channel setup?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18921769
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on them going down...the new ones won't show till the end of the year, and will be priced way higher.
> 
> 
> I spent the day setting up the new 2 channel setup...still missing a few key ingredients, the new rack for one...so it is a temp setup...but I am luvving it!



I actually figure that's a more likely scenario. Macs are a different animal from other gear. That demo pair I mentioned will likely be gone by then, and new ones would probably hold their price. But I need to resist the urge to dive into something I'm not ready to do just because of this.


Nevertheless, there's yet another question. The taps on the back have allowance for bare or prepared wire connections, placed in the side access hole. Is that hole large enough for a standard banana pin







?


By the way, are you considering the same style rack for the new 2-channel setup as you have in the HT? The same style might make sense in the same room; but if it's a different room perhaps you'd consider a different look.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What speakers are you using for your 2 channel setup?



Currently using B&W 805s with a REL R305 sub, I am stuck in a room with a actual bookcase built in to the wall, and have pushed the WAF as far as I can...I have listened to the new diamond versions and liked them, but didn't want to change everything at once...more fun to see what the old ones could do first...then I will probably look at options...


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I actually figure that's a more likely scenario. Macs are a different animal from other gear. That demo pair I mentioned will likely be gone by then, and new ones would probably hold their price. But I need to resist the urge to dive into something I'm not ready to do just because of this.
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, there's yet another question. The taps on the back have allowance for bare or prepared wire connections, placed in the side access hole. Is that hole large enough for a standard banana pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> By the way, are you considering the same style rack for the new 2-channel setup as you have in the HT? The same style might make sense in the same room; but if it's a different room perhaps you'd consider a different look.



The taps allow bananas straight down...I have locking ones in my theater and they fit fine. I have spades on my 2 channel system which work well, and in addition have bananas from my REL sub speak on connection which also fit on the taps.


I currently have a basic Salamander but ordered a Steve Blynn custom double wide rack (he is on ago a lot), that is black anodized aluminum with maple cherry stained shelves...should be quite different!


Take your time on the amps...you have to decide what is right for you...just wanted to give you the info so you know...there is a lot of Mc talk on audio aficionado...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18922880
> 
> 
> The taps allow bananas straight down...I have locking ones in my theater and they fit fine. I have spades on my 2 channel system which work well, and in addition have bananas from my REL sub speak on connection which also fit on the taps.
> 
> 
> I currently have a basic Salamander but ordered a Steve Blynn custom double wide rack (he is on ago a lot), that is black anodized aluminum with maple cherry stained shelves...should be quite different!
> 
> 
> Take your time on the amps...you have to decide what is right for you...just wanted to give you the info so you know...there is a lot of Mc talk on audio aficionado...



I was hoping to bi-wire with my existing cables if I wanted the Macs, one pair straight down, the other in the hole of the tap. That would save money.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey KahunaCanuck,


I've been meaning to post my accolades at the very impressive system you have put together but I just can not seem to find the right words so this will have to do for now.













































and this


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Haha, Thank you!


McLuvin!


----------



## prepress

Perhaps it's insane, but I'm planning to go hear the 501s tomorrow. I don't own any of the components in the store's system, but figure it'll be a different perspective. The demo pair is still there, and I'll see how that compares with a new one price-wise.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19046696
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's insane, but I'm planning to go hear the 501s tomorrow. I don't own any of the components in the store's system, but figure it'll be a different perspective. The demo pair is still there, and I'll see how that compares with a new one price-wise.



Auditions are cool, you'll have fun!


Just an idea: like you say, it'll be a different perspective because of the different components. Could you bring your amp with you, this way there will be at least a constant in this equation and thus you will be able to spot any differences plus get a better idea of what to expect?


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Currently using B&W 805s with a REL R305 sub, I am stuck in a room with a actual bookcase built in to the wall, and have pushed the WAF as far as I can...I have listened to the new diamond versions and liked them, but didn't want to change everything at once...more fun to see what the old ones could do first...then I will probably look at options...


----------



## prepress

Well, I'm back from my audition of the Mac 501s. It was interesting. None of the equipment was anything I own, so it would challenge me a bit to discern anything. The speakers were from a company called Adam, a relatively new brand, featuring ribbon tweeters and midrange, with built-in powered subs. The front end was DCS digital with a Mac preamp. Nordost cables filled things out.


Despite the $20,000 or so MSRP, I didn't like the speakers. Too bright for my tastes, but the general specs weren't that far off from my Mirage M-3si: same bass (30 Hz) and sensitivity (87 db); the Adams do go to a higher frequency (50 vs. 30 KHz), and the impedance is lower (4 ohm vs. 6 ohm, though the M-3si's minimum is 4).


I tried to ignore the brightness (which gave me a headache) and focused instead on the sound from a detail and nuance perspective, and took some very familiar tracks, 3 of which I always use: "The Strife is O'er" from _For God and Country; Hymns of Joy_ (organ, brass & percussion); "Fanfare for the Common Man" by the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra; "Hallucinations" from Eliane Elias' _Cross Currents_ (jazz sextet); and "Dat Dere" from Sheila Jordan's _Portrait of Sheila_ (vocal, bass). I compared what I heard to my memory of those tracks with my B&K M-200s. The preamp volume was at either 42 or 34 during the session, and the Mac meters never went past 5 watts of output that I saw. I played the tracks 2x, once to get a general feel for the system's sound, then to listen critically.


Basically, the 501 sounded to me like a more dynamic, more detailed B&K. The general sound is quite similar, as both have a tube-like quality, but there were differences. On "Fanfare," I could hear into the brass perhaps a bit more than I remember; a bit more separation among the various horns. The second track from the ASO disc (I snuck this in), the quiet parts didn't seem as quiet as I hear them at home. The decay on the Elias track at the end was longer than I remember. More information retrieved (maybe the Nordost, not the Macs?).


But the big thing was dynamics. During "Hallucinations" there is a Jack DeJohnette drum solo, and here the 501 distinguished itself. When Jack thwacked the drum, it was _thwacked_. When Sheila Jordan hit a transient on a word, it sounded more live; the "D"s and "P"s _popped_, but in a natural way, not artificial. By comparison, I remember these sounds on my B&Ks as more polite, less dynamic.


Bottom line: I bought the store's last pair. Now, I must reconfigure my system and figure out what to do with my B&Ks.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19049280
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back from my audition of the Mac 501s. It was interesting. None of the equipment was anything I own, so it would challenge me a bit to discern anything. The speakers were from a company called Adam, a relatively new brand, featuring ribbon tweeters and midrange, with built-in powered subs. The front end was DCS digital with a Mac preamp. Nordost cables filled things out.
> 
> 
> Despite the $20,000 or so MSRP, I didn't like the speakers. Too bright for my tastes, but the general specs weren't that far off from my Mirage M-3si: same bass (30 Hz) and sensitivity (87 db); the Adams do go to a higher frequency (50 vs. 30 KHz), and the impedance is lower (4 ohm vs. 6 ohm, though the M-3si's minimum is 4).
> 
> 
> I tried to ignore the brightness (which gave me a headache) and focused instead on the sound from a detail and nuance perspective, and took some very familiar tracks, 3 of which I always use: "The Strife is O'er" from _For God and Country; Hymns of Joy_ (organ, brass & percussion); "Fanfare for the Common Man" by the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra; "Hallucinations" from Eliane Elias' _Cross Currents_ (jazz sextet); and "Dat Dere" from Sheila Jordan's _Portrait of Sheila_ (vocal, bass). I compared what I heard to my memory of those tracks with my B&K M-200s. The preamp volume was at either 42 or 34 during the session, and the Mac meters never went past 5 watts of output that I saw. I played the tracks 2x, once to get a general feel for the system's sound, then to listen critically.
> 
> 
> Basically, the 501 sounded to me like a more dynamic, more detailed B&K. The general sound is quite similar, as both have a tube-like quality, but there were differences. On "Fanfare," I could hear into the brass perhaps a bit more than I remember; a bit more separation among the various horns. The second track from the ASO disc (I snuck this in), the quiet parts didn't seem as quiet as I hear them at home. The decay on the Elias track at the end was longer than I remember. More information retrieved (maybe the Nordost, not the Macs?).
> 
> 
> But the big thing was dynamics. During "Hallucinations" there is a Jack DeJohnette drum solo, and here the 501 distinguished itself. When Jack thwacked the drum, it was _thwacked_. When Sheila Jordan hit a transient on a word, it sounded more live; the "D"s and "P"s _popped_, but in a natural way, not artificial. By comparison, I remember these sounds on my B&Ks as more polite, less dynamic.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I bought the store's last pair. Now, I must reconfigure my system and figure out what to do with my B&Ks.



See what happens when us men go out hunting ?


----------



## ddgtr

prepress, congratulations!! Take some pics with the new toys when you have a chance!


----------



## prepress

Kahuna, I need to ask how long the stock power cord is that comes with the 501. It's important for configuration purposes, and I don't see this info in the manual. Thanks.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Congrats Prepress! I think you will find the 501s sound better in your system than on the store setup...I have not heard the Adams, but have read a lot on the Nordost and they tend to be on the detailed/forward side of the equation...combined with a forward speaker it is not going to sound good.


The stock power cord 7 ft long.


We need pix!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19053214
> 
> 
> Congrats Prepress! I think you will find the 501s sound better in your system than on the store setup...I have not heard the Adams, but have read a lot on the Nordost and they tend to be on the detailed/forward side of the equation...combined with a forward speaker it is not going to sound good.
> 
> 
> The stock power cord 7 ft long.
> 
> 
> We need pix!



Thanks for the info. The cord might _just_ make it to the outlet. It'll be tight, though. I'm hoping to avoid using an extension or buying aftermarket cords. One of my objections to the 501s was the necessity (and expense) of reconfiguring my system to accommodate them, and probably the source of my twinge of buyer's remorse, i.e., "Why didn't you get the Odysseys? No hassles with those."


Speaking of reconfiguring: do you use the terminal connections cover? How big are those openings? I have some old Tara Labs RSC I can use, but if those openings are too small then I have to buy new speaker cable (see how much trouble these 501s are?).


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I don't use the covers at all...you don't need to.


Pick up a used Richard Grey 400p sometime, they go for about $375 on Agon...that is what I have my 501s plugged into.


It will all be worth it when you see those blue meters movin!


Cheers!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19061490
> 
> 
> I don't use the covers at all...you don't need to.
> 
> 
> Pick up a used Richard Grey 400p sometime, they go for about $375 on Agon...that is what I have my 501s plugged into.
> 
> 
> It will all be worth it when you see those blue meters movin!
> 
> 
> Cheers!



More good news. After a chat with Chuck at McIntosh, I've discovered I can use the cables I have by using the 4-ohm and 2-ohm taps (stay away from the 8-ohm!) for lows and mid/highs respectively. Plus, he says the power cord is 6ft, but any IEC will do as long as it's 14 AWG, extension cords included.


And he agreed with you on the covers. They're supposed to be a safety measure, but they don't much use them at McIntosh either.


----------



## mastermaybe

just sick man, sick. I'd be willing to bet you simply canot better the fideilty, certainly not component-wise anyway.


Good for you.


James


----------



## ddgtr

prepress, do you have everything up and running? What are your impressions so far?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19070949
> 
> 
> prepress, do you have everything up and running? What are your impressions so far?



Unfortunately, no. I first need to reconfigure my Sanus Euro racks with the replacement 12-in. pillars, which are out of stock. Audio Advisor expects to have them to me in 10-12 business days. So if that holds true, maybe I'm up and running Labor day weekend.


But now, I get a summer clearance catalog and am tempted by the Magnum Dynalab DT-5 tuner; I have a Denon TU-800 (former _Stereophile_ class B), and wonder if I'd get any improvement. The Denon's great, and do I need to go there?


I think I may have to do my own thread soon







, and not necessarily before the 501s come.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19072000
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, no. I first need to reconfigure my Sanus Euro racks with the replacement 12-in. pillars, which are out of stock. Audio Advisor expects to have them to me in 10-12 business days. So if that holds true, maybe I'm up and running Labor day weekend.
> 
> 
> But now, I get a summer clearance catalog and am tempted by the Magnum Dynalab DT-5 tuner; I have a Denon TU-800 (former _Stereophile_ class B), and wonder if I'd get any improvement. The Denon's great, and do I need to go there?
> 
> 
> I think I may have to do my own thread soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and not necessarily before the 501s come.



Yep Still waiting prepress. Don't be scared buddy.  


We'll even let you slide on the first post without pics if you would PLEASE start your own thread.


----------



## prepress

KC, you mentioned the Richard Gray 400. Is that the 400S? I take it this in addition to the Power Plant Premier. Were the Macs plugged into that before? If so, have you noticed anything different with the 400?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

The "P" is the newer version and is slightly larger. I run 2 of them, the one has the PS Audio PPP plugged into it and one 501. The other has the other 501 and the MC303. I have the Pre/Pro and all source stuff plugged into the PPP. Ideally i would like to get another PPP to have the 501s plugged into, just haven't gotten around to it...


----------



## KahunaCanuck

A teaser of my new 2 channel setup, still waiting for stuff:


----------



## pcweber111

Sexy sexy sexy...


----------



## hikarate

Can't wait, that teaser is very effective.


----------



## prepress

Is that a Salamander rack? I like it. The equipment's no slouch either.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks guys!


Rack is a Steve Blinn design, his ads are on Agon a lot, really like it.


More:

Sitting area & the bar










The rack










Bookcase with the 805s:


----------



## Waboman

Absolutely gorgeous, KC. I like the bar in close proximity to the system. Make a cocktail, cue up some vinyl and sink back into the leather chair. Nicely done, sir.


----------



## prepress

On the top right of your rack, what brand is that CD player? I don't think I've seen that one before.


Great photos, KC. The color is really rich. The Mac blues and greens really make a nice view in the rack with its color. It almost makes me want to go redo my setup







! And, thinking maybe it'd be nice to have a house to work with.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19101627
> 
> 
> On the top right of your rack, what brand is that CD player? I don't think I've seen that one before.



If I may, that's the Olive 4HD music server.


----------



## hometheatergeek

KC I'm on my way over. I'll ring the bell before entering and I'll even bring us a beverage, but I just got to sit in that leather seat and take in the tunes.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks guys, I really like having a nice comfortable spot to sit, and as Wabo mentioned, a libation makes it even better. My wife and I have been just groovin to the tunes of late...


P.S. Yes, that is the Olive music server, I am really thrilled with it...


Still waiting for my McIntosh MEN 220 to show up...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19102516
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I really like having a nice comfortable spot to sit, and as Wabo mentioned, a libation makes it even better. My wife and I have been just groovin to the tunes of late...
> 
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is the Olive music server, I am really thrilled with it...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my McIntosh MEN 220 to show up...



So how does the Olive work? Since it has a CD slot, it would seem as though it will download and store the music onto its HD and perhaps play CDs as a conventional player, too. Again, gorgeous pictures.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

The Olive has a 2 Tetra-bite HD, built in Wifi, Burr Brown 24/192 DACs, Digital in (for the Wadia etc.), and sounds great. So I am still loading all of my CDs in FLAC (you can choose MP3, FLAC or WAV) lossless, you can also drag and drop whatever music is on your computer. It comes with a remote, but I run it mostly off of my Ipad (or an itouch/iphone) with the free software. You can also access it on your network, so you can setup playlists etc. It will play a CD (not SACD or DVD A) in the slot like a regular CD player. I have all of my HD music FLACs (24 bit/48, 96 and 192khz) on it and it plays regular CD quality sound as well as the high def stuff amazingly well. There is also a usb out to attach an external HD for backup...pretty slick!


----------



## hifisponge

Looking good KC. Most people would envy to use your casual listening second system as their primary system.


Though it would have been interesting to see you get a little more adventerous since you already have a full system of B&W and McGear.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks Sponge,


Being in the Pacific Northwest even more North than you, there is a real lack of decent stores, so unless I trek down to your neck of the woods, I don't really get to try things out as much as some people. I know I like the Mc/B&W sound, and didn't want to take a flier on trying new stuff I can't sample. I did try some stuff locally that was nice, like Naim and Linn, but they didn't "do it" for me the same way. I would like to go to New York or somewhere I could listen to a lot of cool systems sometime...maybe in the future...


Until then i will enjoy my music on Olive or Vinyl


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19108179
> 
> 
> Thanks Sponge,
> 
> 
> Being in the Pacific Northwest even more North than you, there is a real lack of decent stores, so unless I trek down to your neck of the woods, I don't really get to try things out as much as some people. I know I like the Mc/B&W sound, and didn't want to take a flier on trying new stuff I can't sample. I did try some stuff locally that was nice, like Naim and Linn, but they didn't "do it" for me the same way. I would like to go to New York or somewhere I could listen to a lot of cool systems sometime...maybe in the future...
> 
> 
> Until then i will enjoy my music on Olive or Vinyl



I didn't realize that you were in such a remote location. Sounds like you did the best you could given the situation. Me, it is as much about the thrill of the hunt the and possibility of finding something really special as it is about sitting down and listening. But you know that.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

The hunt is fun, but I also enjoy just fine tuning the system to get as much out of it as possible...


I just added these Sound Anchor stands for my JL subs...tightens the bass even a little more...


----------



## hifisponge

What a strange coincedence. A local friend of mine just ordered a set of those same stands for his JL subs and he tried to post a link to some pics, but the links were bad. So I was wondernig what they looked like. Now I know.










My room has a concrete floor, so stands, risers, and isolation pretty much have no effect on the sound quality of my sub.


----------



## prepress

You've gone all out on this system, Kahuna. Congratulations on putting together something that should give you years of listeniing pleasure.


By the way, is that an aftermarket power cord I see lurking in that last sub photo, attached to the 501? If, so what kind?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Hey Pre, good eye!


Yes, I went with Wireworld Electras on everything in this system, I may upgrade the one for the PPP and 501s to the Silver Electra. really improves the sound. PM me for more info if you are interested...


----------



## btf1980

Kahuna, adopt me. I don't eat much and I clean up after myself. I can do chores around the house.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/19119135
> 
> 
> Kahuna, adopt me. I don't eat much and I clean up after myself. I can do chores around the house.

















Sure, c'mon over son!


Haha, I think you would find it a little dull out here on the Wet Coast after livin in the Big Apple!










Cheers!


Mike


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Gents, the new TT!










Breakin her in now!


Still loading CDs into the Olive...


Cheers


Mike


----------



## prepress

^ ^ ^


With _that_ turntable, why?










Just kidding (but only a little).


----------



## btf1980

The Classic is a great turntable. What cartridge are you using with it?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Benz Micro Glider SH, it was recommended by my dealer...it looks purdy!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I was doing a massive cleaning session today with my Record Cleaning Machine, should be able to finish it up tomorrow and add some pix...


----------



## prepress

Which VPI machine is it? I have the 16.5, which has been plenty for me over the years. There is a more expensive model though (Typhoon), which I believe the Library of Congress uses.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19150875
> 
> 
> I was doing a massive cleaning session today with my Record Cleaning Machine, should be able to finish it up tomorrow and add some pix...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19212381
> 
> 
> Which VPI machine is it? I have the 16.5, which has been plenty for me over the years. There is a more expensive model though (Typhoon), which I believe the Library of Congress uses.



How do those record cleaners work, do they do a pretty good job vs. the handheld record brushes? I'm just getting (back) into records...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19212912
> 
> 
> How do those record cleaners work, do they do a pretty good job vs. the handheld record brushes? I'm just getting (back) into records...



Well, you put the record on the turntable, clamp the disc in place, turn on the machine, and apply cleaning fluid as the disc spins. Then you apply gentle pressure with a cleaning brush to scrub the disc and spread the fluid. Next, you swing the vacuum arm over and turn on the vacuum, which sucks up the fluid and gunk. When the disc's surface is dry, turn off the vacuum and swing the arm away. Result? Nice shiny record.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Well said Pre!


I have the typhoon, made a much quicker job out of recleaning all of my albums. Very noticeable even on new records...getting the brush on them while wet and getting that gunk out of the grooves makes a big difference in my opinion.


----------



## prepress

KC, do you have any knowledge or experience with Wireworld's Stratus 5 power cable? That's about all I could afford at this point. The Pangea AC-9s make me nervous. They're too inflexible for my particular setup, and in fact I was going to try them today on the Macs, but I noted that the first one slipped out of the plug on my LCR as I was trying to plug it into the amp.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19212381
> 
> 
> Which VPI machine is it? I have the 16.5, which has been plenty for me over the years. There is a more expensive model though (Typhoon), which I believe the Library of Congress uses.



Correction. It's not the Typhoon the Library of Congress uses, it's the 17F.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

The Electra's are the first Wireworld Power cords i have used. I have had some Signal cable pcs and they were very inflexible...makes everything more difficult.


I plan to upgrade my theater to Wireworld Electras, and feed the 501s with Silver Electras.


----------



## cdika17

Wow, i have been away from these forums for a while, KC, you build is looking tight as usual, i'd expect nothing less. If and when your ready to part with your 805S, i'd gladly take them off your hands, i've been looking for another pair to be my rears, can't find any used ones anymore.


Keep me in mind.


Room looks great, i bet it sounds alright too.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks! Just listening to Tom Petty in 24 bit...woohoo!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19284377
> 
> 
> The Electra's are the first Wireworld Power cords i have used. I have had some Signal cable pcs and they were very inflexible...makes everything more difficult.
> 
> 
> I plan to upgrade my theater to Wireworld Electras, and feed the 501s with Silver Electras.



The new WW 5-squared series is said to be much more flexible than their predecessors, a good thing. Flexibility is important, as the Pangea I tried (7 AWG!) actually broke off a piece of the outlet cover when it came out of the plug, as I recounted in my thread. So nothing beyond 12 AWG for me and it must have good flexibility.


Are the Electras as flexible as what I hear suggests?


----------



## kaviarasu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18127276
> 
> 
> I started this system about 2 years ago, got rid of a pool table we never used, repainted and carpeted. I bought stuff off of Audiogon as well as locally...and it has evolved somewhat over that time. Current set up is:
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> JVC RS2 Projector
> 
> 119" Dalite Motorized drop screen
> 
> 60" Pioneer Elite PRO 141FD
> 
> Denon Bluray 3800, DVDO Edge, Motorola HD Cable box
> 
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Classe SSP 800 Processor, Apple TV, PC connected over toslink
> 
> McIntosh MC501 Monos for front 2 channels
> 
> McIntosh MC303 3 Ch.for center & surrounds
> 
> B&W 800D Fronts, HTM1D Center & 803D surrounds
> 
> SVS PB13 Ultra x 2, SVS AS EQ1, Cat cables
> 
> 
> Power:
> 
> 2 Richard Grey 400 Pros, Furman Elite 15i
> 
> Room:
> 
> 4 Berkline leather power recliners
> 
> ATS Acoustics panels
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800D & 501:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front soundstage Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with my room now, and am always looking for ways to improve it.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Kahuna





I want a home theater like this.... Really amazing one....


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19372830
> 
> 
> The new WW 5-squared series is said to be much more flexible than their predecessors, a good thing. Flexibility is important, as the Pangea I tried (7 AWG!) actually broke off a piece of the outlet cover when it came out of the plug, as I recounted in my thread. So nothing beyond 12 AWG for me and it must have good flexibility.
> 
> 
> Are the Electras as flexible as what I hear suggests?



Yes, they are pretty much perfect, thick cords but lots of flex...I have a pair of Silvers on the way, so I am looking forward to seeing if I can hear a difference. I agree with you, I have some Signal cable power cords that are crazy...they tend to pop out since the cord is so stiff. I am going to try to replace all of those as I go along.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaviarasu* /forum/post/19372877
> 
> 
> I want a home theater like this.... Really amazing one....



Thank you! Welcome to AVS!


----------



## prepress

Curious about that Steve Blinn rack in the 2-channel setup. What are its dimensions, and how much weight does that top shelf hold?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

It's 43" wide by 21" deep, and 36.2" tall...it is his "extra wide" design with the lowest setup possible. I am not sure what the shelf is allowed to handle, but I would say a lot! It is a very solid stand...I am really happy with it. If you google Steve Blinn Design his website pops up...










I will take some new pix soon...just waiting for a few final pieces...


----------



## prepress

I learned something this week about the Power Plant Premier through an exchange with PS Audio. While the maximum output is 1500W, that's only for brief periods; the units operate best, day in/day out, at 1200W (10A). So for a system like yours, having more than one is probably a must.


The 10A would be enough for me, as I don't blast anything and don't have a power-hungry system (I haven't seen it go beyond 4.3A watching DVDs). Yes, getting a PPP next year crossed my mind.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Ya, I am now running one for my MC501s, one for the MC303, SSP 800 & BD83...luv them!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Wow, it's been awhile since I have been over here...working way too much!


I'm excited to have some upgrades on the way...all of my wiring in the theater is going to be Wireworld just after Christmas...I will take some pix and share them soon.










Happy Holidays Everybody!


----------



## pcweber111

Can't wait to see it. You have one of my favorite setups on this board. Keep us updated.


----------



## hometheatergeek











KC


----------



## Waboman

Happy holidays, KC.


Btw, your Christmas tree looks very nice!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Haha, Thanks Wabo!


It looks better after every fresh libation it seems too!










I had my brother in to help out rewiring the theater, finally got it all done! Still breaking in the wiring, but I sure notice a lot more detail in the high end so far...


I took a few quick pics, will do wide shots tomorrow...

Oasis for the surrounds (803Ds):










Rear of one 501 (new Silver Electra XLR, Silver Electra Power cord, Silver Electra Speaker wire:










Business end of SSP800 showing Platinum HDMI from BD83 and Silver Electra XLRs:










More soon!


Cheers!


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* 
Haha, Thanks Wabo!


It looks better after every fresh libation it seems too!










I had my brother in to help out rewiring the theater, finally got it all done! Still breaking in the wiring, but I sure notice a lot more detail in the high end so far...


I took a few quick pics, will do wide shots tomorrow...

Oasis for the surrounds (803Ds):


More soon!


Cheers!
Simply awesome, KC.


I am really behind the times on cable management.










Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Franin

Happy new year Kahuna best wishes for 2011.


----------



## prepress

Happy New Year KC!


Serious pictures, by the way.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy New Years KC. Love the cables!


----------



## ohyeah32

KC,


Have yourself a Happy New Year!











Seth


----------



## hometheatergeek

I will predict we all go over to Seth's (ohyeah32) house in 2011 and see his new 152" plasma.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I was planning on taking new pics of the theater, but it was sunny and nice out today, so took a pic of my new car instead...


















...and now back to our regularly scheduled program...theater pics soon!


----------



## prepress

A new car too? Where do you get all this STUFF







!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Nice Bm'er KC


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was planning on taking new pics of the theater, but it was sunny and nice out today, so took a pic of my new car instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now back to our regularly scheduled program...theater pics soon!



Very nice car. Congratulations.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19742195
> 
> 
> Very nice car. Congratulations.



Happy 1/1/11 Frank


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19742213
> 
> 
> Happy 1/1/11 Frank



Same to you AL. Its a hot clear beautiful day today it's going to hit 36deg Celsius and 40 deg c tomorrow.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19741944
> 
> 
> I was planning on taking new pics of the theater, but it was sunny and nice out today, so took a pic of my new car instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now back to our regularly scheduled program...theater pics soon!



Very cool, KC. I also drive a Bavaria made auto. What model is yours?


----------



## Waboman

*HAPPY NEW YEAR, KC!!*


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19742794
> 
> 
> Very cool, KC. I also drive a Bavaria made auto. What model is yours?



It's the M3...I used to drive on track once and awhile, but haven't for a few years since I sold my vette...so I like the balance of being a comfortable car to drive day to day, but it has the handling and power to go on track once and awhile and have fun. 414hp V8 with 7 speed DCT (Double Clutch Trans) and the Competition Package which lowers it and improves handling. I have to drive it nicely for the first 1200 miles, it is tough!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19742306
> 
> 
> Same to you AL. Its a hot clear beautiful day today it's going to hit 36deg Celsius and 40 deg c tomorrow.



You're killing me. We have a wind chill of -13°F (that's -7°C for our goofy metric inclined people) outside now. Not fit for man nor beast. Good thing I'm inside sipping on coffee in my pj's and slippers.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19744354
> 
> 
> It's the M3...I used to drive on track once and awhile, but haven't for a few years since I sold my vette...so I like the balance of being a comfortable car to drive day to day, but it has the handling and power to go on track once and awhile and have fun. 414hp V8 with 7 speed DCT (Double Clutch Trans) and the Competition Package which lowers it and improves handling. I have to drive it nicely for the first 1200 miles, it is tough!



That's awesome, KC. The new M3's with the V8s are quite the car. Too cool you're able to take it out on the track and open it up. Patience young one, 1200 miles will be here before you know it.







I drive a 5 series. I know, I'm all house trained and domesticated now.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome, KC. The new M3's with the V8s are quite the car. Too cool you're able to take it out on the track and open it up. Patience young one, 1200 miles will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a 5 series. I know, I'm all house trained and domesticated now.



An M3 and a series 5 you guys have awesome cars. One day Franco one day.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You're killing me. We have a wind chill of -13°F (that's -7°C for our goofy metric inclined people) outside now. Not fit for man nor beast. Good thing I'm inside sipping on coffee in my pj's and slippers.



Celcuis mate the only way. Metric system the only way.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Just picked this up...gotta find time to play with it:
 


Should be fun...totally customizable...


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19805635
> 
> 
> Just picked this up...gotta find time to play with it:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fun...totally customizable...



Hi KC.


I'm very interested in your new L5 remote. Looking forward to your opinions on it.


----------



## Dr.Evazan

im a bit late to ask about the JL's but anyway aside from the more musicality they offer do they go as deep and play as powerfully (db's) as the svs ultras?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Sorry for the late response!


While I would think the SVS can go a tad bit more deep, I have never missed them since stepping up to the JLs. The bass itself is so much more well defined, and the overall bass for music or movies is much more real. They are more expensive for sure, but they take up a lot less space and you get what yu pay for.


Cheers!


----------



## Dodger66

WOW!!!!

Some Pretty BIG KAHUNNAH's there!


Sweet HT set-up KC =)

Just had to rub the Beemer In!.....NICE!


:lol:


----------



## Dodger66

If Only the last thing to do on my bucket list is to have a set of those 800's......ughhhh......

Beutiful HT set-up Kahuna......


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thx Dodger!


----------



## Franin

Happy Easter Kahuna's


----------



## thenish03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19806137
> 
> 
> Hi KC.
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in your new L5 remote. Looking forward to your opinions on it.



Kahuna,


Curious about your opinions on this, now that you have had it for a little while.


Nish


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks Franin! Same to you and everyone else her!


Sorry guys...the L5 is sitting on my desk and I just haven't had any time to try it out...hopefully soon...then a full report!


----------



## Rod#S

Beautiful setup. That's a room to be proud of for sure.


I see you have the 803D's for surrounds. How did you arrive at the decision to use the 803D's and not say the 802D's or 804S's?


I'm having a hard time deciding what to use for my 4 surrounds. I have 802 Diamonds and the HTM2 Diamond up front. I have ruled out the 805 Diamond for surrounds because I don't like the thought of having such expensive speakers on stands that could be accidentially knocked over and I also like to listen to music in surround sound and I find it makes a world of difference to have towers and not bookshelves allowing for deeper bass that more closely match the mains. My choices would be 2 pairs of 804 Diamonds or 803 Diamonds. The 803 Diamonds almost match the 802 Diamonds in bass extension and are high enough so that the tweeter would be above ear level which I think would be more preferrable for a surround speaker. The 804 Diamonds would obviously save me a bit of money however they do not quite have the bass extension of the 803 Diamonds and the tweeter would be at ear level. What do you think would be the better choice? I'm not sure if I will get an opportunity to do an in home demo of either let alone a demo of 2 pairs of each so I would be buying blind so to speak. I have heard both the 804S and 803D at different times over the past few years at my dealers. I would of course love to have 2 more pairs of 802 Diamonds but that is very unlikely to happen.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks for the comments, in regards to your surround setup, I can offer my own findings, as I was running 805s previously in the rear(older non d model) and found a huge change in the rear of the room fill going to the 803ds. As you mentioned, I think the height of these is more suitable for surround duty, clearing my chairs etc. Now when listening to any surround music mixes (which I do a lot) the presentation feels more equal...the 800ds and the HTM1d don't over power the rears. While 802ds would be cool, I think it is overkill...good luck!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

P.s. I run 5 channel, not 7...


----------



## Rod#S

Thanks very much for the feedback. It was nice to hear you previously had the 805S but upgraded to a tower. Knowing that the 803D can hold it's own with the 800D and HTM1D and not draw attention to itself is also very good to hear.


Rod


----------



## KahunaCanuck

It's been a while since I have done an update...I will post a few pix shortly. I have upgraded my Oppo 83 to the 93 which is a good improvement. Also added a macmini modded by Mach music with Pure Music running my iTunes with a 2tb external FireWire HD. I control it from my iPad and it is connected to my Classe SSP 800 by a Wireworld platinum HDMI. Really thrilled with the sound quality and ease of use of this system!


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21259643
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I have done an update...I will post a few pix shortly. I have upgraded my Oppo 83 to the 93 which is a good improvement. Also added a macmini modded by Mach music with Pure Music running my iTunes with a 2tb external FireWire HD. I control it from my iPad and it is connected to my Classe SSP 800 by a Wireworld platinum HDMI. Really thrilled with the sound quality and ease of use of this system!



Your system is one of my favorite, I can't wait to see new pix


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I finally got around to taking some pics of my latest additions to my theater system, the Mach2music Mini Music Server & Oppo 93 BD Player. Both feed my Classe SSP 800 through Wireworld Platinum HDMIs. I tried the no name brand HDMI out of the Mach into the SSP first, then compared to the Wireworld...all those people who say not to spend any money on cables don't get it, or their system isn't very resolving...it was a massive improvement in overall detail, depth and just musicality.


The Mach Mini has a small SSD drive to boot up with, then a 2TB firewire Hard drive to store on. I run Pure Music which gives you a big improvement in sound over iTunes (plus FLAC Hi Res support) with the convenience of using my iPad to control it.









Closeup:










I upgraded the Oppo 83 to the 93 as well, and found it is a nice improvement over the 83, I didn't bother with the 95 as I use the DAC in the Classe, so the Oppo is really just a transport.










All are sitting on Symposium Roller Block Jr. isolation.


Happy with the changes, the Oppo is a solid performer, and the Mach is a big step up in ease of use and sound quality.


Cheers!


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21333340
> 
> 
> II tried the no name brand HDMI out of the Mach into the SSP first, then compared to the Wireworld...all those people who say not to spend any money on cables don't get it, or their system isn't very resolving...



A very typical attitude on the part of a cable believer. I'd say the chances are nil that you did a blind comparison. That essentially means you heard what you expected to hear.


----------



## ddgtr

KC, congrats on the new addition! You can't beat the convenience of using a tablet to control everything.


Wow, one would think that the WYSC remains a quiet area where the over-zealous, quadruple blind test proponents, self appointed 2 channel forum police would leave be. Thousands of miles away they can tell you what you're hearing and if you're hearing it right. Nice!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thank you Robert!

Yes, I am a mindless Zombie to the cable manuafacturers...

















I did actually live with the regular HDMI for 2 months before switching over...and no, I didn't want to spend needlessly on a cable...in my system, with my ears, it made a significant improvement. You may choose to use and listen to whatever you prefer...good luck!


Thanks DD, hope you are well! The tablet works great, makes it a lot of fun to explore music!


Have a good one!


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21334365
> 
> 
> KC, congrats on the new addition! You can't beat the convenience of using a tablet to control everything.
> 
> 
> Wow, one would think that the WYSC remains a quiet area where the over-zealous, quadruple blind test proponents, self appointed 2 channel forum police would leave be. Thousands of miles away they can tell you what you're hearing and if you're hearing it right. Nice!



The funniest part that many have no clue as to what is involved in a DBT nor have they ever participated, facilitated or observed one. The audio video theory room is an interesting place where some truly great members take an objective approach to both sides of the coin.


----------



## prepress

I was considering getting my sister an Oppo 93 to upgrade the older Sony player at her house but she says they don't need it (saves me the money). Having seen the picture they get from the current player I'd disagree, but then it could also be the TV (an older Sharp). Nice pickup. The Classe' is really better at processing over the 93, then, or is it just convenience of setup?


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21334482
> 
> 
> I did actually live with the regular HDMI for 2 months before switching over...



It took you two months to decide how something sounds? It's actually much more revealing to do a comparison with very little time lag.




> Quote:
> Thousands of miles away they can tell you what you're hearing and if you're hearing it right. Nice!



Actually, I was FAR less presumptuous than Kahuna deciding how "resolving" other people's setups are, based on zero actual knowledge of those setups. Note that he actually confirmed my assumption about him not doing blind listening.


----------



## Rod#S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertR* /forum/post/21333456
> 
> 
> A very typical attitude on the part of a cable believer. I'd say the chances are nil that you did a blind comparison. That essentially means you heard what you expected to hear.



You say that is such absolute terms. Are you implying that all things being equal you will hear no improvement when comparing say a typical 8' length of 24 AWG wire to let's say 8 AWG wire of the same length?


When I tested a 15' 13 AWG wire to a 7.5' 8 AWG wire the improvement was heard immediately, the high and mid frequencies were much more resolved in the 8 AWG wire. Until that day I was always in the skeptical camp, not anymore. I couldn't have asked for a better night and day test. For reference my cables were the 13 AWG wire. I had been using that 13 AWG wire for 8 years when I did the test and I am still using that wire one year later.


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod#S* /forum/post/21336679
> 
> 
> 
> When I tested a 15' 13 AWG wire to a 7.5' 8 AWG wire the improvement was heard immediately, the high and mid frequencies were much more resolved in the 8 AWG wire. Until that day I was always in the skeptical camp, not anymore. I couldn't have asked for a better night and day test. For reference my cables were the 13 AWG wire. I had been using that 13 AWG wire for 8 years when I did the test and I am still using that wire one year later.



People have proclaimed "night and day" differences with an open comparison before, and found those "night and day" differences vanished under DBT conditions, so I'm skeptical that there really were significant _objective_ differences (as opposed to what you _thought_ you heard).


Regardless of what people think of DBTs, my original post was more of a commentary on the _attitude_ of cable believers, who typically (not always) say:


A. If you don't hear differences, it's because you are one of those unfortunates lacking MY superior hearing abilities and those of my fellow "golden eared" audiophiles;


or


B. If you don't hear differences, it's because you are one of those unfortunates lacking the superior "resolving" abilities of my equipment and that of my fellow elite audiophiles.


I've heard it all before--many times, and heard of failures under DBT conditions many times (with supposed "golden eared audiophiles listening to SOTA equipment). It just doesn't hold up when the quite simple factor of _not knowing the identity of what you are hearing_ is introduced.


----------



## ddgtr

Kahuna did or said nothing of what you claim. He simply said he heard a difference in HIS system going from one cable to another. I for one believe him.


We're having fun here and all that really should matter is how MY system sounds to MY ears.


You wanna take this further, the 2 channel section in the Audio Related Forum is where you really want to be. Plenty of supporters, opponents, triple double blind testing and 24/7 arguing going on.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/21334562
> 
> 
> The funniest part that many have no clue as to what is involved in a DBT nor have they ever participated, facilitated or observed one. The audio video theory room is an interesting place where some truly great members take an objective approach to both sides of the coin.



Good to "see" you again, Fanaticalism!!


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21340052
> 
> 
> Kahuna did or said nothing of what you claim.



You must have missed the part in post #211 where he said:



> Quote:
> all those people who say not to spend any money on cables don't get it, or *their system isn't very resolving*


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21335359
> 
> 
> I was considering getting my sister an Oppo 93 to upgrade the older Sony player at her house but she says they don't need it (saves me the money). Having seen the picture they get from the current player I'd disagree, but then it could also be the TV (an older Sharp). Nice pickup. The Classe' is really better at processing over the 93, then, or is it just convenience of setup?



Hey Pre,

Well I didn't perform a double blind test, so take my opinion with that knowledge in mind







, but yes, I believe the onboard DAC of the Classe to be superior to that of the 93. The 95 obviously has better onboard DACs, but I didn't see the need to spend twice as much since I am happy with the Classe sound. I have read great things about the 95 though, so sometimes I am tempted. I find with the video side of the room I kind of want to cheap out since stuff changes so fast.


Anyways, sorry to interrupt my thread about my theater, now back to bashing anyone who buys a cable without triple blind testing it fourteen times.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertR* /forum/post/21340588
> 
> 
> You must have missed the part in post #211 where he said:



Yes, I did say that, because I honestly don't know how you could not hear the difference. I pointed out that since I had the original HDMI for 2 months I was quite familiar with the sound. While I did not perform a double blind test, listening to a song, then swapping the HDMI and listening to the same song (all within less than 5 minutes)again is enough for me to draw the conclusion that I was happy with the improvement of the new cable and not send it back. I don't have golden ears, and I apologize if I insulted you regarding the resolution of your system or anyone elses. Maybe we can agree to disagree on how you & I choose cables??


----------



## RobertR

Thanks, Kahuna. No problem.







I don't doubt you hear differences. We'll just agree to disagree on their origin.


----------



## tmaschm

Kahuna,

What is a used Oppo 83 worth??


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I see them on Agon for about $350 - $375 and they seem to move quickly. I put mine into my bedroom system to replace my Pioneer....couldn't stand how slow the Pioneer was to load!


----------



## trek737

First of all great looking set up!







Love your color choices in the HT room, love the Mac, B&W, Classe gear. I almost bought your combo of amps but I changed it a little. I am waiting patiently for 3 MC601's, and a MC452. The 601's are on back order. I placed my order before Thanksgiving and at that time they said it will be here at the end of November. Now it looks like January...










I have questions and thoughts on the cables but will leave it to a different thread.


Anyways, congrats on a Very Very Nice System!










Jim


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks Jim!

While it always sucks having to wait, you will have an amazing experience once you get it all working! Feel free to pm me if you have any questions, sounds like you are going to have lots of fun!


----------



## trek737




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21365852
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim!
> 
> While it always sucks having to wait, you will have an amazing experience once you get it all working! Feel free to pm me if you have any questions, sounds like you are going to have lots of fun!



Thanks for the offer. Good to see u also on AA.







. I hope ur right, it is a big investment!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Merry Christmas to all! Hope you all have a great time with your friends, family and your theaters!!


----------



## roadster-s

Said it before, I really like your system, great gear!


----------



## Rod#S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21396669
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all! Hope you all have a great time with your friends, family and your theaters!!



Thanks, same to you.


----------



## ddgtr

Merry Christmas, and may the New Year bring lots of new audio toys!!


----------



## mykyll2727

I love your HT!!! Very impressive! Thanks for sharing. The best to you in the New Year


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks! Happy New Year to you too!


All the best in 2012 to all of you!


----------



## prepress

2012 is here. I hope everyone had a safe and blessed evening. And aren't OD'd on football.


----------



## scanido

KahunaCanuck,


I'm contemplating on upgrading to beefier MAC amps but dont know if a monoblock is ideal for the center. How do you find the MC303 in terms of dynamics and overall sound quality compared to the mono MC501's? Do you feel the MC303 has enough grunt for that HTM1D speaker as well for surround duty? I will be using a HTM2 Diamond and 804 Diamond for rears.


Thanks,


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21344064
> 
> 
> Hey Pre,
> 
> Well I didn't perform a double blind test, so take my opinion with that knowledge in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but yes, I believe the onboard DAC of the Classe to be superior to that of the 93. The 95 obviously has better onboard DACs, but I didn't see the need to spend twice as much since I am happy with the Classe sound. I have read great things about the 95 though, so sometimes I am tempted. I find with the video side of the room I kind of want to cheap out since stuff changes so fast.
> 
> 
> Anyways, sorry to interrupt my thread about my theater, now back to bashing anyone who buys a cable without triple blind testing it fourteen times.



As an update, I spent Christmas at my sister's and did some looking around into the situation. While I think the 93 would be an upgrade, the picture is now much improved with her Sony because I corrected its setup. It was outputting 480p!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scanido* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KahunaCanuck,
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating on upgrading to beefier MAC amps but dont know if a monoblock is ideal for the center. How do you find the MC303 in terms of dynamics and overall sound quality compared to the mono MC501's? Do you feel the MC303 has enough grunt for that HTM1D speaker as well for surround duty? I will be using a HTM2 Diamond and 804 Diamond for rears.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



The MC303 is a high current design and somewhat underrated power wise. It has more than enough grunt to get the job done. A Mono would be nice for the center I think, but I have yet to hear a situation where I thought the 303 wasn't keeping up...so I think it is probably overkill. Plus 3 monos would take a lot of space! Best of luck with your journey!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As an update, I spent Christmas at my sister's and did some looking around into the situation. While I think the 93 would be an upgrade, the picture is now much improved with her Sony because I corrected its setup. It was outputting 480p!



Hehe, amazing what some proper setup can do!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thought it was time I updated the front of this thread with current pics...weird how different things look now!


----------



## prepress

I should stop looking at photos like those. It may lead to spending money.


----------



## Rod#S

Still looking great!


How long are your Wire World cable lengths and are you running Silver Eclipse to your 803D's in the back?


Thanks,


Rod


----------



## KahunaCanuck

The Silver Eclipse ICs are 3m each for the MC501s, then the Silver Eclipse speaker wires are shorties...1m each. Rears are Oasis 6 due to the length (I think they are 8m each?)...cheers!


----------



## Scout's staff

I'll admit it I've gone back to this thread several times to view your amazing collection of HT gear. It is obvious to me that you are a sound guy first.


I took my wife into Boston over the weekend to check out a high-end audio shop for recon and to further my education. To my surprise, I got a peak into your world when I walked into an acoustically treated room with essentially your gear. They had B&W 800 Diamonds connected to a Classe 800 and amp (sorry the Mcintosh gear was in another room). All I can say is WOW. My wife commented that she felt that she could hear the strings on the guitar without hearing the strumming. She finally understood what I was looking to accomplish and why.


The good news is that on the way home she suggested that I contact an acoustic specialist for an analysis of what is needed in our room to improve the sound. That's a win in my book.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff* /forum/post/21570642
> 
> 
> I'll admit it I've gone back to this thread several times to view your amazing collection of HT gear. It is obvious to me that you are a sound guy first.
> 
> 
> I took my wife into Boston over the weekend to check out a high-end audio shop for recon and to further my education. To my surprise, I got a peak into your world when I walked into an acoustically treated room with essentially your gear. They had B&W 800 Diamonds connected to a Classe 800 and amp (sorry the Mcintosh gear was in another room). All I can say is WOW. My wife commented that she felt that she could hear the strings on the guitar without hearing the strumming. She finally understood what I was looking to accomplish and why.
> 
> 
> The good news is that on the way home she suggested that I contact an acoustic specialist for an analysis of what is needed in our room to improve the sound. That's a win in my book.



Great story! I luv that! I've had to build my the hard way, as I have yet to get my wife into a hifi store. When i was ordering my acoustic panels and showed them to her online she had a fit!! that was the worst fight we had about the theater. I promised if she didn't notice a difference i would take them down...and they have stayed so she does appreciate it once it is setup...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scout's staff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21572818
> 
> 
> Great story! I luv that! I've had to build my the hard way, as I have yet to get my wife into a hifi store. When i was ordering my acoustic panels and showed them to her online she had a fit!! that was the worst fight we had about the theater. I promised if she didn't notice a difference i would take them down...and they have stayed so she does appreciate it once it is setup...thanks for sharing!



Although she says she supports me and "wanted" to go to the AV shop, I have the feeling it was a "supervised visit"


----------



## Miketr75

Love the look of those speakers, especially the Center. Hope someday I'll have the chance to get one. Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## Rod#S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miketr75* /forum/post/21662859
> 
> 
> Love the look of those speakers, especially the Center. Hope someday I'll have the chance to get one. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Mike



B&W will have to start making them again then







The HTM1D was discontinued a couple years ago so the only way to get one today is to pick it up on the used market unfortunately


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod#S* /forum/post/21663795
> 
> 
> B&W will have to start making them again then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HTM1D was discontinued a couple years ago so the only way to get one today is to pick it up on the used market unfortunately



I agree.







I saw one in rosewood finish few months ago on eBay, I was going to take it but hesitated due to the limited space.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

...and they are beasts!!! I am glad the stand I had made has wheels on it...originally the plan was to have Spikes...I would never had been able to move it again!


I truly think it makes a massive difference in the front soundstage...completely seamless now. I started with the HTM3, then the 2D...then this one...glad I did!


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21674766
> 
> 
> ...and they are beasts!!! I am glad the stand I had made has wheels on it...originally the plan was to have Spikes...I would never had been able to move it again!
> 
> 
> I truly think it makes a massive difference in the front soundstage...completely seamless now. I started with the HTM3, then the 2D...then this one...glad I did!



Huh now I'm even more regret.







I'll be looking again for it everyday from now on


----------



## roadster-s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21333340
> 
> 
> I tried the no name brand HDMI out of the Mach into the SSP first, then compared to the Wireworld...all those people who say not to spend any money on cables don't get it, or their system isn't very resolving...it was a massive improvement in overall detail, depth and just musicality.



I hear what you're saying and I'm sure your system has the resolution to pick-up on micro details. But what are your thoughts about a technical writer who states the exact opposite?

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-...-are-the-same/


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/21675849
> 
> 
> I hear what you're saying and I'm sure your system has the resolution to pick-up on micro details. But what are your thoughts about a technical writer who states the exact opposite?
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-...-are-the-same/



It's an interesting article...I am not an expert on cables and certainly wouldn't get in a debate with him...all I know is what I have experienced, and it was a difference for me. I find it funny people say you "want" to hear a difference...trust me, I didn't want to hear a difference, I could have then returned the Wireworlds and spent the money on other things that would make a difference. I didn't return them.


If this article makes you buy Bluejean or Monoprice instead, great...


What I find the strangest part of this AVS forum is how people are so dogmatic (I am not referring to you, just in general) about their cable opinions...I'm not sure why we all can't share our experiences and make our own conclusions. Instead, the vast majority of other areas of this forum seem to be people attacking others if they don't 100% agree with their opinion.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21695398
> 
> 
> It's an interesting article...I am not an expert on cables and certainly wouldn't get in a debate with him...all I know is what I have experienced, and it was a difference for me. I find it funny people say you "want" to hear a difference...trust me, I didn't want to hear a difference, I could have then returned the Wireworlds and spent the money on other things that would make a difference. I didn't return them.
> 
> 
> If this article makes you buy Bluejean or Monoprice instead, great...
> 
> 
> What I find the strangest part of this AVS forum is how people are so dogmatic (I am not referring to you, just in general) about their cable opinions...I'm not sure why we all can't share our experiences and make our own conclusions. Instead, the vast majority of other areas of this forum seem to be people attacking others if they don't 100% agree with their opinion.



I have seen that (even experienced it once), and it is regrettable. It's also a whole other conversation.


As someone who considers himself to be in the middle on such things, I'll say that I've had experience with a bad HDMI cable, and one where a longer run (using 2m vs. 0.5m) solved a video problem on my Oppo 83. Strange, but it worked. Both were the same manufacturer. I have no experience with Wireworld HDMI, but if it's made as well as their power cords seem to be, it's a solid cable which gets the signal where it's going. Congratulations on the improvement it brings to your system.


----------



## roadster-s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21695398
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why we all can't share our experiences and make our own conclusions. Instead, the vast majority of other areas of this forum seem to be people attacking others if they don't 100% agree with their opinion.




I totally agree and that's why I was bringing an opposite opinion (from the writer) with as much respect to other's experiences as I could. I've got many higher quality analogue interconnects in my chain, HDMI is just one I haven't played the upgrade game with yet. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Ya, it's funny with HDMI...I have heard that position before that it either works or it doesn't, and have various "cheap" HDMIs that do work fine. When I got my first WW and installed it, I was playing a concert Bluray, and as mentioned before in this thread, not only did I notice a difference right away, but without me saying anything my wife who was sitting and watching said, wow, the colour just seems to "pop" more now, what did you do? I would much rather have seen nothing and put the Bluejean back in.


Thanks for the link, it makes you think about it!!


----------



## solidsatras

If I just had the space...and the money


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Just watched "Immortals"...kick ass movie!


The sound mix was a lot of fun in this one!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck*  /t/1226581/kahunas-theatre/240#post_21697603
> 
> 
> Ya, it's funny with HDMI...I have heard that position before that it either works or it doesn't, and have various "cheap" HDMIs that do work fine. When I got my first WW and installed it, I was playing a concert Bluray, and as mentioned before in this thread, not only did I notice a difference right away, but without me saying anything my wife who was sitting and watching said, wow, the colour just seems to "pop" more now, what did you do? I would much rather have seen nothing and put the Bluejean back in.



While I'm content with my Pangea HD-26L HDMIs (and they match my system's color scheme), I have moved into Wireworld power cords. They have made an audible difference, especially on my TV, where I have a Stratus. Those WW Silver Eclipse cables of yours are too rich for my blood, but I can imagine you're getting good sound out of them. As for the Platinum HDMI, with that name (and price) why isn't it _made_ of platinum?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1226581/kahunas-theatre/240#post_22324317
> 
> 
> While I'm content with my Pangea HD-26L HDMIs (and they match my system's color scheme), I have moved into Wireworld power cords. They have made an audible difference, especially on my TV, where I have a Stratus. Those WW Silver Eclipse cables of yours are too rich for my blood, but I can imagine you're getting good sound out of them. As for the Platinum HDMI, with that name (and price) why isn't it _made_ of platinum?



I use the Pangea HD-24PC , The pcocc (pure, Ohno cast copper) with 4% silver and love what it does for the image, deep blacks and great color saturation (video only, direct to display) step the 26l's up to the 24 and see why that PCOCC is the best copper on the planet , the price ain't bad either


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Made some changes to the system, in the hopes of simplifying...


New rack, new amp, out with McIntosh, in with Classe CA5300, updated Oppo to the 105, upgraded speaker cables to Acoustic Zen Satori. Moved the subs in from the corners:
 

 

 

 


Cheers!


----------



## g_bartman

Just curious, why did you get rid of the Mc's?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I was wanting to simplify things in my Home theater...mostly to get the subs inwards from the corners. I had 4 amps in the room and this drops it to 1. I like Mc, but the Classe is a more modern design than the current Mc 5 channel (MC205?), and it is built with B&W in mind, so I wanted to see if there really was synergy...and there is!


----------



## aldiallo

Nice setup!!


----------



## Rod#S

As always, your setup still rocks man. Odd to see you part with the mono Mac's though but your reasoning above makes sense.


Do you notice any difference in performance in the 800's with the reduction of power?


How do the new cables compare to your now old Wire World ones?


Next step, 802's for surrounds


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks guys!


Surprisingly, I think this amp sounds better than the Mc Monos setup previously. My 800Ds run on 4 ohm, and this amp doubles down to 600 watts and more importantly, lots of current, so the overall effect is one of more detail up top (without shrillness or etch), and much tighter controlled bass. As for 802Ds, they are actully too short for rear duty in my room...the 803Ds work better for me. Still burning in the Oppo 105 which seems to be smoother and smoother the more it plays.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck*  /t/1226581/kahunas-theatre/240#post_22665509
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Surprisingly, I think this amp sounds better than the Mc Monos setup previously. My 800Ds run on 4 ohm, and this amp doubles down to 600 watts and more importantly, lots of current, so the overall effect is one of more detail up top (without shrillness or etch), and much tighter controlled bass. As for 802Ds, they are actully too short for rear duty in my room...the 803Ds work better for me. Still burning in the Oppo 105 which seems to be smoother and smoother the more it plays.



From what little I know of them, Classé amps are probably more neutral than the 501s. That might open up the sound some. I've heard it said that the 501s are voiced like a tube amp. That, along with warm speakers, is why I probably shouldn't consider adding tubes to my setup. The Classés certainly blend in a bit more, visually, than the Macs. And one doesn't hear often that a Classé amp doesn't sound good. Looks and sounds as if you did well. Congratulations.


----------



## Rod#S

So why the change to Acoustic Zen from Wire World, in particular a copper/silver hybrid to an all copper cable? What is the Satori giving you that the Silver Eclipse couldn't at what, 2 or 3 times the price of the Satori? Are you using the standard Satori or the Satori Shotgun? Have you heard the Absolute? Just curious because the price of the Absolute seems to only be a marginally more than the Silver Eclipse and it is a copper/silver hybrid as well.


----------



## pcweber111

Are you worried at all about moving the subs closer to the BD player? I've always subscribed to the notion that you keep anything vibrating away from a disc drive. If you can't have you thought about maybe a stabilizing platform for the Oppo? Maybe something like the CF-2010 from VH Audio?

 

*edit* Oops, that's the reference shown.

Link


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod#S*  /t/1226581/kahunas-theatre/240#post_22737650
> 
> 
> So why the change to Acoustic Zen from Wire World, in particular a copper/silver hybrid to an all copper cable? What is the Satori giving you that the Silver Eclipse couldn't at what, 2 or 3 times the price of the Satori? Are you using the standard Satori or the Satori Shotgun? Have you heard the Absolute? Just curious because the price of the Absolute seems to only be a marginally more than the Silver Eclipse and it is a copper/silver hybrid as well.



I wanted to try an all copper Speaker wire...Someone who's opinion I respect recommended it...only on Speaker wires...and so far I am really impressed.


I am using single Satori's on the rears, "True" shotgun on the front 3. I have the Hologram IIs in a single on my 2 channel as well. The Absolute's have Silver, which I was trying to stay away from...it is still a work in progress...I may do an A/B test with something else down the road...


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1226581/kahunas-theatre/270#post_22737805
> 
> 
> Are you worried at all about moving the subs closer to the BD player? I've always subscribed to the notion that you keep anything vibrating away from a disc drive. If you can't have you thought about maybe a stabilizing platform for the Oppo? Maybe something like the CF-2010 from VH Audio?
> 
> *edit* Oops, that's the reference shown.
> Link



My shelf has vibration control built in, plus I have the Oppo (as well as the Classe SSP 800)on Symposium RollerBlock Jr's:


----------



## pcweber111

Well there ya go.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

My turntable however, is another story...when I really crank my 2 channel room listening to vinyl, I am getting some feedback/thump...so more vibration control is called for...the joys of a wood house!


----------



## Rod#S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck*  /t/1226581/kahunas-theatre/270#post_22759850
> 
> 
> I wanted to try an all copper Speaker wire...Someone who's opinion I respect recommended it...only on Speaker wires...and so far I am really impressed.
> 
> I am using single Satori's on the rears, "True" shotgun on the front 3. I have the Hologram IIs in a single on my 2 channel as well. The Absolute's have Silver, which I was trying to stay away from...it is still a work in progress...I may do an A/B test with something else down the road...



Makes sense, thanks for the reponse.


----------



## Rod#S

Kahuna, I sent you a PM.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1226581/kahunas-theatre/180#post_19744981
> 
> 
> 
> You're killing me. We have a wind chill of -13°F (that's -7°C for our goofy metric inclined people) outside now. Not fit for man nor beast. Good thing I'm inside sipping on coffee in my pj's and slippers.



Ha. When I was a junior in college, I got a taste of -27°. Fortunately, not much wind.


----------



## ddgtr

Mike,


Thanks for answering my PM. That helped a lot...


----------



## vabluefish

Hey Kahuna. Your setup is still my favorite on AVS, and I'm basing my theater off of yours. Even my wife is on board.









Anyway, I just got a Mac Mini to be a music server (finally can play FLAC!) and a VPN (installed Server), among other things. It is the latest Mini version that I got off of CL for a great deal.


So I was wondering how you have been liking yours, and if you have any tips in regards to streaming from it, or software you use. I don't see much on that mach2music option. I've been using Audiovana >HDMI>Pioneer Elite and it sounds great.


----------



## scanido

Hey KahunaCanuck!


First off awesome B&W setup you've got there! I think you've got the abosulte best front end speakers made for HT!


I noticed you got a new low profile stand just what I was looking for, is that a Steve Bline Designs stand?


How do you find their quality and what finish is that top?


Thanks,

scanido


----------

